# New Pioneer AVH-X2700BS Network Mode like the DEH-80PRS?



## Miklebud (Jan 11, 2012)

Just bought a new car and going through the usual upgrading itch. Doing research pointed me in the direction of the DEH-80PRS which seemed a bit overkill for a modest stereo. I loved the idea of having the 3way Network, as I've got a pair of old ImageDynamics NX30 tweeters with the X2 crossovers. I don't have the matching 2ohm chameleon mids, so I wasn't likely going to get to use the X2 crossovers for the mids that I have to buy. The ID CXS62's dont fit in my door, so I have to get a new/different pair of mids. I could then use the 80PRS's crossover networks to actively crossover the tweets. And actively crossover the mids that I'll be purchasing in the future. 

Again, the 80PRS was overkill for me. I kind of just wanted a simple doubledin head unit and take advantage of the technological goodies like having a back-up camera (which would be very useful for me), and Mirrorlink for my Android. But as I'm looking again for new headunits, I see that Pioneer has a new line for 2015 which seems to have added the Network Mode (3-Way Audio Network Mode (High, Mid, Low)) to the AVH series - combining both of my wants into one headunit. 

I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with these new head units and if the crossover network mode is like the 80PRS? I know the AVH-X*700's don't have the 28bit DAC like the 80PRS, but I don't mind. 
AVH-X2700BS - <b>NEW!</b> - DVD Receiver with 6.2" Display, Bluetooth®, Siri® Eyes Free, SiriusXM-Ready™, Android™ Music Support, and Pandora® | Pioneer Electronics USA

Ideally I'd get the AVH-X2700bs to actively crossover the ID NX30's, a pair of mids, and my 12" IDMAX. I contacted Pioneer with similar questions about the 2700 network modes, but no response from them. Hoping someone has had some hands on with one of these new models by now. Any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow! Pioneer might have actually finally done it?! Are they taking a step toward the unicorn? 

The new AVH-_700_ receivers appear to have a 3 way Network Mode built in. Unfortunately, the documentation in the manual is crap. Until someone gets hands on and can test these things we can't be 100% sure of the capabilities. Crossover options are unknown at this point, and it appears that we will be stuck with the 13 band graphic EQ. 

So, it will likely fall short of the DEH-80PRS in audio adjustments, but it is a step in the right direction for the AV units. Unfortunate that it wasn't included in the NEX models as well.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Agreed that the documentation is crap. There seems to be a highpass for the tweeters, high pass for the mid, and lowpass for the sub. I see no lowpass for the mids. Perhaps there is one? I can't find one in the documentation. I suppose you could lowpass the mids with the amp or use a hlabs unpowered active lowpass if there isn't one. I would love a pioneer rep to give us the 411 (or even better, someone who has installed one). Miklebud, have you checked out the clarion 702? 3 way active, t/a 5 band parametric 200 or so bucks.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I've seen multiple reports that the Clarion 702 was junk. Slow OS and not worth the time or money.  It has also been discontinued.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Found this video that explains the settings better:

Pioneer's New 2015 AVH network mode - YouTube


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you. Crutchfield will get an order from me to replace the 80 in my passat.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Man that's tempting. If only it had a volume knob...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

FYI, ALL of the non-NEX DVDS units have the 3-way network mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklebud (Jan 11, 2012)

chithead said:


> Found this video that explains the settings better:
> 
> Pioneer's New 2015 AVH network mode - YouTube


Perfect! Just what I was looking for! Thanks a bunch! I'll be grabbing one of these in the near future!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

chithead said:


> Found this video that explains the settings better:
> 
> Pioneer's New 2015 AVH network mode - YouTube


Thanks for the video link. The audio settings actually look pretty robust. Save for the (assumed) 13 band graphic EQ I don't really see much of a reason to keep the DEH-80PRS. I could very well see one of these making it's way into my wife's car. 



quality_sound said:


> FYI, ALL of the non-NEX DVDS units have the 3-way network mode.


So, what you're saying is, it might be worth the wait for the next gen NEX models?  Wouldn't it be nice to have the CarPlay features of the NEX along with Network Mode?


----------



## jnads87 (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if this has L/R eq as well? If so, then Im switching out my 80prs for this.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just guessing, but I would bet it has the same 13 band graphic EQ (no L/R) as the NEX units. 50/80/125/200/315/500/800/1.25k/2k/3.15k/5k/8k/12.5k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OhboCnoimw


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

jnads87 said:


> Does anyone know if this has L/R eq as well? If so, then Im switching out my 80prs for this.


They do not advertise separate L/R eq so I would say they don't.

They do have individual loudness control on each driver though. That's pretty nice.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> They do not advertise separate L/R eq so I would say they don't.
> 
> They do have individual loudness control on each driver though. That's pretty nice.


I saw that in the video as well. Driver level along with time alignment can go a long way, even without L/R EQ. I didn't see a phase adjustment, but even if it isn't there you can always do a quick speaker wire swap.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

rton20s said:


> I saw that in the video as well. Driver level along with time alignment can go a long way, even without L/R EQ. I didn't see a phase adjustment, but even if it isn't there you can always do a quick speaker wire swap.


Good info. I ran the 9887 and loved it. This is exactly what I've been looking for (9887 guts in a double din)

I want to email Pioneer a thank you note.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> I want to email Pioneer a thank you note.


I have a feeling that the only "thank you notes" that Pioneer cares about are sales. 

My only concern is that with the introduction of the NEX receivers, sales of the standard AVH units will be down this year. If that is the case, Pioneer could take it as an indication that people don't want or care about the active crossovers and discontinue that feature. 

Pioneers A/V car offerings are already looking a bit fragmented. They currently have three (3) App Radio models, sixteen (16) AVH models, four (4) AVIC-NEX models, and one (1) AVH-NEX model. *THAT* is a lot of options. And admittedly, there are some outgoing models still listed on the page. I could definitely see some consolidation coming in the next couple of years though.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The only things I'd want them to add are L/R EQ, and to the DD units with the 6.1" screen, a ****ing volume knob. I can't believe they have the room for one but used volume buttons. Ugh... 

I almost want to go with one of the flipouts. Or I'll wait and see what they do with the nav units.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Step in the right direction? Perhaps, but as stated, I'm still not impressed. With the high success of the 80prs (and still continued use), you would think that they've learned by now that there's a niche for double din with like features. Dropping down to a 13 band EQ is just damn wrong! At least a 16 band should have been standard. Volume knob is a major plus. Buttons are a major turn-off and I will never own another headunit with it again. The only thing I can grasp from this is maybe there is something above that model soon to come that will offer more of what is subjectively ideal. Also, at least add a power antenna separate from amp remote. Not all cars have fixed antennas, and it's a aesthetic eye sore to have the antenna up when the unit is on anything other than radio. Other than that, it appears to be more of the long drawn out wallet beating tactics. Come out with it already!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It appears that the new AVH units are running the same NEX operating system. Hence the similarity in looks and function. The new AVH models just appear to be scaled back in some aspects. Lack of true CarPlay support, no HDMI input, etc. That being said, I see no reason the NEX units couldn't get a simple software update to incorporate the Network Mode crossovers. 

I know I am probably starting to sound like a broken record, but what I really want is an AVH-4000NEX with the AVH-8000NEX screen and DEH-80PRS processing power. Or, if you won't give us L/R EQ in an AVH unit, at least give us a parametric EQ on par with Alpine. And you need to price it at or below about $800.


----------



## Bruneti (Oct 31, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> The only things I'd want them to add are L/R EQ, and to the DD units with the 6.1" screen, a ****ing volume knob. I can't believe they have the room for one but used volume buttons. Ugh...



I agree with this. The lack of a volume knob is VERY dissapointing. I would gladly accept the smaller 6.1" screen to have a volume knob included. I really hope they continue to put networking mode in future units. Maybe they'll have something more at CES in January. Adding networking mode to the NEX line is the next logical step.

An "Audiophile Grade" AVH series unit with a 6.1 inch screen, volume knob, full DEH-80PRS level components and audio specs, and good build quality would be on my wish list. A "Stage 4" version with DEX-P99RS level components and audio specs would be killer.

I also don't understand why they don't include the calibration mic with these AVH units. It has to be purchased separately.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If they made a P99-level double DIN with BT built in I'd buy it right now. I couldn't care less about networking and navi. I'd even be OK with a basic interface like the P99, though a DVD drive and screen would be nice.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the majority of DIYMA people want the same thing in their "ideal" head unit. Looking at it from the Pioneer brand it would be a AVH-4000NEX with the processing guts of the DEX-P99RS (settling for DEH-80PRS) and the capacitive screen of the AVIC-8000NEX. Very few of us want built in navigation anymore. Just mirror what my phone is already capable of doing.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That will never happen. Even if they did put out a unit like mentioned, it will lose its ass on sales for many will complain about price.

The P99RS is an elite with an elite price, but the 80prs is an abomination in what it offers in it's price tier. It will be hard to overcome that bar setting and expect a return. Not to mention, DSP units have come down so far to the point you could easily outdo whatever combo they would build at the levels consumers want. Just pick a budget deck with the sound signature you like (Pioneer, Kenwood, Sony, etc), add one of the lesser but viable DSP units and still be under $400-500! You dream double din isn't coming in at that range.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rton20s said:


> I think the majority of DIYMA people want the same thing in their "ideal" head unit. Looking at it from the Pioneer brand it would be a AVH-4000NEX with the processing guts of the DEX-P99RS (settling for DEH-80PRS) and the capacitive screen of the AVIC-8000NEX. Very few of us want built in navigation anymore. Just mirror what my phone is already capable of doing.


I wouldn't even want a mirror capability. I don't want to use my data for nav, I have a TomTom for that. I don't stream, again, data. But yes to the rest. Oh, and a volume knob. For the love of christ, a volume knob.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Bayboy said:


> That will never happen. Even if they did put out a unit like mentioned, it will lose its ass on sales for many will complain about price.
> 
> The P99RS is an elite with an elite price, but the 80prs is an abomination in what it offers in it's price tier. It will be hard to overcome that bar setting and expect a return. Not to mention, DSP units have come down so far to the point you could easily outdo whatever combo they would build at the levels consumers want. Just pick a budget deck with the sound signature you like (Pioneer, Kenwood, Sony, etc), add one of the lesser but viable DSP units and still be under $400-500! You dream double din isn't coming in at that range.


What processors are you buying that would fit that budget WITH a HU? Nothing I'd use in my car is even close. Can you buy garbage for that price? Of course you could. Can you buy the quality of a P99 for it? Nope.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Really?? I'm sure many are happy with the Mini, PPI, etc so why must it be garbage if it isn't on the P99 level? It has been stated several times that nav & other functions aren't really desired as much, so what are we talking here... a basic deck pretty much eh? P99 quality? Nope, but show me where some of these lower Pioneer, Kenwood, etc decks are so inferior to not be considered.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Having owned an 80PRS and a P99 I can tell you the P99 is audibly better. The miniDSP always had noise issues and the one that actually has a true 12V power supply available is either a 2-channel or 4-channel. Hardly cost effective by the time you buy enough to get 8 channels of output. I was happy with my old PPI processor (I forget the model number but it was from a ways back) until I moved up to a Bit1. I was happier still when I went to an H800. And again when I went to a PS8. I'm not saying money id the end-all, be-all here, but you definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> I wouldn't even want a mirror capability. I don't want to use my data for nav, I have a TomTom for that. I don't stream, again, data. But yes to the rest. Oh, and a volume knob. For the love of christ, a volume knob.


I would prefer a unit with CarPlay, which is why I mentioned the mirroring. It works well for people like my wife who wouldn't have to learn a new interface, now being on her third iPhone. Greater app compatibility would be nice though. I do always forget about data though. Being grandfathered in to "unlimited" data, I never really worry about my usage. Even if I were to have a 5 GB cap, I don't think I've ever breached that threshold. 

I do hear you on the volume knob though.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Under $400-$500 for a decent double DIN and a processor? By "decent," I'm assuming this is something from the Pioneer, Alpine or Kenwood? 

Lets start with the head units... 

If you want CarPlay, a Pioneer HU alone (AVH-4000NEX) is going to run you close to $600. The only unit from Alpine, which lacks an optical drive, will also set you back $600. Kenwood isn't even bothering with the CarPlay game at this point. 

So, forget CarPlay, it is too expensive and you know, "Apple sucks!" That's what all the cool kids say, right? 

You can pick up a Pioneer AVH-2700BS (the subject of this thread) for about $260. Add to that a "bottom end" processor like the DSP-88R for another $260 and your total creeps in just North of the $500 mark. This is actually a decent option for someone looking for an inexpensive active setup with DVD capabilities. No app mirroring, no navigation, but you get the basics of a decent double din and fairly capable active processing. Still not going to hit that $400 mark though.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rton20s said:


> I would prefer a unit with CarPlay, which is why I mentioned the mirroring. It works well for people like my wife who wouldn't have to learn a new interface, now being on her third iPhone. Greater app compatibility would be nice though. I do always forget about data though. Being grandfathered in to "unlimited" data, I never really worry about my usage. Even if I were to have a 5 GB cap, I don't think I've ever breached that threshold.
> 
> I do hear you on the volume knob though.


I hear you in that. I think I'm on my 4th iPhone. Easy interface indeed. 



rton20s said:


> Under $400-$500 for a decent double DIN and a processor? By "decent," I'm assuming this is something from the Pioneer, Alpine or Kenwood?
> 
> Lets start with the head units...
> 
> ...



But it also defeats the purpose of an all-in-one HU. And I get what you're saying about price, but neither of the pieces you listed are anywhere near the quality of what I'd want. The processor might be, but the HU wouldn't even be close. Pioineer is destorying the feel of their units and I don't expect this one to be any different. The P99 feels like a high quality piece. Not 9255 nice, but very, very good. That's one of the intangibles I'd want from a "flagship" all-in-one DD unit. 

I'm weird though.

edit: where did you get the price for the Pioneer? MSRP is $330.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

q_s, you and I are in agreement. I don't think either of the scenarios (NEX or standard AVH + processor) that I presented equate to the P99RS double DIN we have been talking about. That was really the point of my post. To claim you could get something that even in the same ball park (not equivalent) for "under $400-$500" just isn't true. Creeping up on $600 (closer to $900 with NEX) gets you in the ball park, but it will never be an all in one solution. 

I think build quality is definitely an issue as well. The type of unit we are talking about, *without NAV* would have to retail North of $1500. Maybe even closer to $2000.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

rton20s, perhaps your perspective has morphed throughout this thread, but initially I read that most of the comparisons included only the 80prs. By no sane means would something suggested under the highly stressed "under $400-500" be compared to something of the P99 level, and it wasn't. Actually, it was in comparison to the the main start of this thread, the AVH-X2700BS. Why? It simply doesn't offer enough to consider being a part of the pack. That has been established long ago. And for the price... well

Now if you want to get real.... let's take a look at a few aspects. All-in-one perfection? Not happening, not for some time, and definitely not for cheaper than what the P99RS goes for retail. That would simply undermine any other current "top of the line" model & pricing, so at some point you have to be realistic. It's going to cost immensely, therefore it may never come to the market. 

On another note, the 80prs obviously doesn't have the fit & finish many claim to want, but it isn't all bad either. However, I definitely dare not toot my nose up to say that it can't be outdone by using even say a low tier double din plus say a 88R or something to that effect. Afterall, what is the harm if some users wouldn't drop down to the 80prs level anyway, correct? Not their cup of tea, then anything on that level isn't their cup of tea. No harm, no foul... So in that regards, a clean signal with some minor features are good enough to work with (80prs doesn't offer that much to begin with ya know  ), then add some tuning capabilities that the unit can not do alone. Many complain about it's lack of crossover abilities, and perhaps a few other things I'm unaware of. EQ per channel is a big one by most, eh? Now, shall I add that price up for you? Or do you want to start including apps and other things that simply hold no weight to actual quality of sound or tuning capabilities, which beckons to take shape of the many other blingy decks on the market. Even if it is to be mentored by the P99, well it's basically still to be a no-frills deck as well, eh?


Hmmm..... again, so this boils down to being realistic. If you want double din quality, capabilities, fit, & finish on the P99 level, prepare to kick out serious dough. Also be prepared for a no frills unit at that. That is the actual allure in such a unit. 

Want something that can match or exceed the 80prs in a double din without breaking the bank, which the 80prs hasn't done.... well it's not like the tools aren't out there ya know. That's if you can get past the all-in-one hangup.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The entire discussion morphed. Yes, I am sure due to myself in part. 

And I gave you the option for to meet or exceed the DEH-80PRS with two pieces of equipment (Double DIN receiver + processor) and it rings in at around $600. Roughly twice the cost of a DEH-80PRS or AVH-X2700BS and quite a bit more than the $400 being thrown around. Any less than $600 and you are either compromising in quality, DSP capability or HU features. 

I also don't think anyone in here is expecting a killer double DIN with P99 processing for cheap. I gave low ball estimate ($1500) and more realistic number ($2000) in my last post. Stuff the capabilities of the DSP-88R into a 4000NEX and I think it would satisfy the vast majority of DIYMA people asking for and all in one double DIN. Even if it doesn't meet the standards sound_quality and myself were discussing.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Man that's tempting. If only it had a volume knob...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I know someone with an MVC.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

rton20s said:


> The entire discussion morphed. Yes, I am sure due to myself in part.
> 
> And I gave you the option for to meet or exceed the DEH-80PRS with two pieces of equipment (Double DIN receiver + processor) and it rings in at around $600. Roughly twice the cost of a DEH-80PRS or AVH-X2700BS and quite a bit more than the $400 being thrown around. Any less than $600 and you are either compromising in quality, DSP capability or HU features.
> 
> I also don't think anyone in here is expecting a killer double DIN with P99 processing for cheap. I gave low ball estimate ($1500) and more realistic number ($2000) in my last post. Stuff the capabilities of the DSP-88R into a 4000NEX and I think it would satisfy the vast majority of DIYMA people asking for and all in one double DIN. Even if it doesn't meet the standards sound_quality and myself were discussing.




Okay... I'll take your bet, & raise you one (I don't play cards so that may be wrong :laugh. Anyways, a simple double din that is durable enough, has BT & a volume knob. They don't sound half bad either. A Pioneer FH-X700BT goes for around $140 on Crutchfield. Can get the updated version for a bit more, but still under $200. Add in the cost of the 88R and what have you? Nothing special in the way of features, but as far as being able to control a stage, width, depth, and any other associated aspect, hands down it would more than likely whip an 80prs in the right hands. 

However, the problem usually appears when the user wants more features than these basic decks give and there is a fine line between plain double dins vs heading into DVD unit territory with nothing to add but cost.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Here I thought the whole point of the double DIN discussion was because people wanted features like the large screen and DVD capabilities. If all you care about it plugging up a larger hole so you don't have a pocket below your single DIN, then yes, you can make it happen for under $400.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

As silly as it seems, yes, many desire the aesthetics of a a bigger unit especially in modern vehicles. If you want an actual DVD screen, then that opens up a whole other can of worms. I gave up that fight long ago. For some reason, manufacturers are avoiding solving that problem or filling that niche to be exact. Why is the question yet to be answered. With the new Pioneer coming out, I still have to wonder what it's higher tier sibling will offer.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rton20s said:


> q_s, you and I are in agreement. I don't think either of the scenarios (NEX or standard AVH + processor) that I presented equate to the P99RS double DIN we have been talking about. That was really the point of my post. To claim you could get something that even in the same ball park (not equivalent) for "under $400-$500" just isn't true. Creeping up on $600 (closer to $900 with NEX) gets you in the ball park, but it will never be an all in one solution.
> 
> I think build quality is definitely an issue as well. The type of unit we are talking about, *without NAV* would have to retail North of $1500. Maybe even closer to $2000.



I agree. And I'd pay up to $1500 in a heartbeat. The P99 is $1300 and adding a screen and DVD drive as well as BT shouldn't drive it up past $1500. I think they'd sell a **** ton of them at $1500. Well, a comparative **** ton. I know a number of people that haven't gotten a P99 because there's no BT option anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I think my 80PRS was $225 new and my tablet was free. I just am going to get a big mount to hang below the deck and it works great for streaming music. Have to use the aux wire for movies though due to the Bluetooth audio lag time.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

LaserSVT said:


> I think I know someone with an MVC.



I don't have room for a MVC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phosphoric (Nov 12, 2012)

So I just replaced my 80PRS with a x2700bs and have been using it for a few days. I have been enjoying it thus far, still working on getting stuff re-tuned back to where I was at with the 80prs. The interface is very good, I haven't tried mirror link yet but bluetooth and USB are pretty much what you would expect. If anyone had a specific question I will try to answer it.


----------



## Tundra (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry if this has been posted before but I need some clarification on standard vs network mode if at all possible.

I purchased a AVH-X3700BHS connected a 5 channel amp. The front channels of the amp go to 6x9 speakers in front doors 60Hz - 29Khz. The rear channels of the amp go to 6.5" speakers 65Hz - 29Khz in the rear doors then channel 5 is for the subwoofer.

I am also running 2" oem dash speakers from the HU front channel.

I am familiar with what a crossover does, HPF, LPF and bandpass but the network mode confuses. The options for it are High, Mid HPF, Mid LPF and Subwoofer without any options to change between the fronts or rears to adjust them individually.

How does this work? I know how to do it in Standard Mode but what is the advantage of Network mode? 

Thanks!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Tundra said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before but I need some clarification on standard vs network mode if at all possible.
> 
> I purchased a AVH-X3700BHS connected a 5 channel amp. The front channels of the amp go to 6x9 speakers in front doors 60Hz - 29Khz. The rear channels of the amp go to 6.5" speakers 65Hz - 29Khz in the rear doors then channel 5 is for the subwoofer.
> 
> ...


You need to bi amp, one channel per tweeter one channel per door midbass, that is 4 channels and the 5th for the sub.

That is how the network mode works, they don't work with coax speakers, it is not meant to be used with speakers in the rear.


----------



## Tundra (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you!! All of my door speakers ARE coax. Makes MUCH more sense now.  I'll stick to standard mode.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Phosphoric said:


> So I just replaced my 80PRS with a x2700bs and have been using it for a few days. I have been enjoying it thus far, still working on getting stuff re-tuned back to where I was at with the 80prs. The interface is very good, I haven't tried mirror link yet but bluetooth and USB are pretty much what you would expect. If anyone had a specific question I will try to answer it.


So what are the goods and bads that you like and dislike? what do you mean by bluetooth and usb is what is expected? Do you have connecting problems with your phone? I bought the 4700 but was thinking that i dont really need a bigger screen. When do you actually watch a movie in the car anyways? It was more for the passengers when on a road trip. So going to return it and get a 2700 for 100$ less and then go spend that money on deadener for my doors.


----------



## Phosphoric (Nov 12, 2012)

chillaxing said:


> So what are the goods and bads that you like and dislike? what do you mean by bluetooth and usb is what is expected? Do you have connecting problems with your phone? I bought the 4700 but was thinking that i dont really need a bigger screen. When do you actually watch a movie in the car anyways? It was more for the passengers when on a road trip. So going to return it and get a 2700 for 100$ less and then go spend that money on deadener for my doors.


Well i'd say the only thing I really dislike it about it is that it doesn't have a volume knob rather than the buttons. 

Functionally I have been very happy with everything. I do about 50/50 bluetooth streaming music from phone(s5) and a 32 gig USB drive. Both have worked without a hitch. I also thought about the 4700 but the 2700 seemed like plenty for what I wanted it for. I really wanted the screen for cameras (yet to be implemented). Otherwise i'm running your typical 2 way active +sub. I haven't had any luck with mirror link which I think is due to my phone more than the deck, MTP works fine. Overall i'm very pleased with the bang and the screen for the buck.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Phosphoric said:


> Well i'd say the only thing I really dislike it about it is that it doesn't have a volume knob rather than the buttons.
> 
> Functionally I have been very happy with everything. I do about 50/50 bluetooth streaming music from phone(s5) and a 32 gig USB drive. Both have worked without a hitch. I also thought about the 4700 but the 2700 seemed like plenty for what I wanted it for. I really wanted the screen for cameras (yet to be implemented). Otherwise i'm running your typical 2 way active +sub. I haven't had any luck with mirror link which I think is due to my phone more than the deck, MTP works fine. Overall i'm very pleased with the bang and the screen for the buck.


Thanks, I just read that the older models sometimes had problems or it takes forever for the bluetooth to pair with their phones.

So you think that the xx700 has enough tuning ability to run a active setup? I should have thought about active before buying my passive comp set...


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Every time I get close to a decent tune, I am limited by my factory H/U:
No volume level display; don't know how "clean" the output signal actually is; runs through factory amp. This morning, I heard it boosting the bass at low volume again, which I hadn't really noticed for a few months. I have a bunch of amps for my "next" build, so I'm thinking maybe I should sell my DQ-61 and go active.
The X2700BS and X3700BHS don't have L/R EQ like an 80PRS, but it looks like they offer LF LP of 25/31.5/40/50/63/80/100/125/160/200/250Hz, and 2nd to 6th order.
HF HP 1.25k, 1.6k, 2k, 2.5k, 3.15k, 4k, 5k, 6.3k, 8k, 10k and 12.5k 1st to 4th order, 
and midrange bandpass to mate up with LF LP and HF HP 1st to 4th order. So, more flexible than 80prs crossover, right?
They offer much tighter T/A and EQ control than my DQ61, and at 4V have plenty of power to drive an amp to overload.
While I want the ability to hook my iPhone or iPod up to play stored music, most of the time I still just pop a CD in the player. And I've never been a fan of motorized screens.
Yes, a volume knob would be nice. But I'll hook up to steering wheel controls either way.
Not sure I'm up to running RCA's in a car I'm hoping to sell this year, but I'm so fed up with the performance of my factory H/U that I'm considering it.

Is there a new BT/USB DD unit out or on the immediate horizon in the $400 range that will offer same or better SQ, crossover, T/A and EQ choices? Or should I jump at the 2700/3700 (HD radio not a big deal for me, but could be nice when the kids are in the car) and call it a day?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The crossover options for the DEH-80PRS and the AVH-X2700BS are very similar. I think the only difference (if it is true) is the option to have a 48 dB/octave LPF on the sub channel with the 2700 and only up to 36 dB/Octave on the 80. I still think the 80 has the leg up with the L/R EQ. 

That being said, I don't see anything else on the horizon for the double DIN space that would replace the new Pioneer AVH models as a better option for an active capable double DIN.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Only thing stopping me from moving on to this is the volume knob on my Alpine INE-S920HD


----------



## melbs (Jan 27, 2015)

For owners of this unit, whats the tweeter's lowest possible xover hz? 80prs has it at 1000 hz, how about this unit?

Also, this unit is not carplay compatible correct? And its appradio mode usb only has appradio live as app? No waze, etc?

I know the avh x5750bt does not, so safe to assume theyre the same.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

_Network: Allows you to set the high-pass and low-pass crossover network for a complex 3-way speaker system with Highs, Mids, and Sub using low-level outputs only.

Highs: The high-pass crossover for your tweeters can be set to 1.25, 1.6, 2, 2.5, 3.15, 4, 5, 6.3, 8, 10, or 12.5 kHz with a -6 to -36dB/octave roll-off.

Mids: You can set a high-pass and low-pass crossover from your midrange/midbass drivers. The low-pass crossover can be set to 1.25, 1.6, 2, 2.5, 3.15, 4, 5, 6.3, 8, 10, or 12.5 kHz with a -6 to -36dB/octave roll-off. The high-pass crossover can be set to 26, 31.5, 40, 50, 63, 80, 100, 125, 160, 200, or 250 Hz with a -6 to -36dB/octave roll-off.

Lows: The low-pass crossover for your subwoofers can be set to 26, 31.5, 40, 50, 63, 80, 100, 125, 160, 200, or 250 Hz with a -6 to -36dB/octave roll-off.

_

Pioneer AVH-X2700BS DVD receiver at Crutchfield.com


----------



## Bruneti (Oct 31, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> _Network: Allows you to set the high-pass and low-pass crossover network for a complex 3-way speaker system with Highs, Mids, and Sub using low-level outputs only.
> 
> Highs: The high-pass crossover for your tweeters can be set to 1.25, 1.6, 2, 2.5, 3.15, 4, 5, 6.3, 8, 10, or 12.5 kHz with a -6 to -36dB/octave roll-off.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that you posted this, but the info that Crutchfield provided does not appear to be 100% correct. 
Pioneer has a common manual that covers the entire AVH-x700 line. 
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Car/AVH-X2700BS_OwnersManual012815.pdf

The available crossover points posted above are all correct, but these are the correct slopes listed in Pioneer's documentation:
HPF slopes are -6 to -24 db/octave
Mid slopes (hp and lp) are -6 to-24 db/octave
Subwoofer slopes are -12 to -36 db/octave

If at least one model in this series had a volume knob, I would own it already...


----------



## Volpe Mar (Oct 10, 2014)

the lowest high-pass xover for the "high" channel is 1.25KHz? 

You can't turn off the HP for the "high" channel


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Volpe Mar said:


> the lowest high-pass xover for the "high" channel is 1.25KHz?
> 
> You can't turn off the HP for the "high" channel


Keep in mind that this is build for use with a traditional 3-way. When would you ever need a HPF lower than 1.25k? This was never intended for the new trend of people using "full-range" drivers instead of proper tweeters. I think 1.25k is pretty reasonable, and the fact that they have made an entire line of new decks that are active capable is pretty impressive.


----------



## Volpe Mar (Oct 10, 2014)

gijoe said:


> Keep in mind that this is build for use with a traditional 3-way. When would you ever need a HPF lower than 1.25k? This was never intended for the new trend of people using "full-range" drivers instead of proper tweeters. I think 1.25k is pretty reasonable, and the fact that they have made an entire line of new decks that are active capable is pretty impressive.


Yes, I can see that.

I'm actually going to be trying out a wideband driver, with a midbass. It is the Scanspeak 5F 2", maybe it can play down to 200Hz, but I suppose there is no it will be as dynamic as a larger driver. 1.25KHz may just be fine, but part of me will wonder what it could sound like at 800Hz/1KHz; can't turn the filter off and try the amplifier's filter... would have been a nice option, the HPF/LPF (Mid) and LPF (Sub) are defetable. Maybe Pioneer feels like its a safety thing.

I see what you are saying, and maybe I'm not thinking correctly.


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

I am torn between buying either the DEH-80PRS or the AVH-X2700BS. Does anyone know if the AVH-X2700BS puts out a signal any where near as clean as the 80PRS. I seen a testing video on youtube the other day showing the 80PRS playing clean almost to max volume.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

if you adjust your gains properly it shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you for responding to my question. I am really new to the sound quality side of car audio. I thought the head unit putting out a clean non distorted signal close to max volume would be something you would want even if you had no amp. (Please correct me if I am wrong on this as I am still learning) I was just trying to see if anyone had experience with both units and mainly if the 80PRS sounded a lot better than the AVH-X*700 series.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I doubt there will be a huge sound difference, the only one is 16 EQ bands per channel for a more centered stage.

The touch screen will be so much easier to learn and use besides being able to play DVD's and also be able to hook up a camera for rear viewing


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

So do you think they will be very similar in sound qaulity with the difference being more ability to tweak in the 80PRS?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Are you ready to adjust 16 bands per channel of EQ, and maybe use an RTA to do so? will you consider Paricipating in SQ competition, or have a stage tuned to the driver's seat position only? Would you like to have an extra USB port available? 

Do you plan to not have rear speakers and bi amp the front components? You can do both with both units on the last question.

If your answer is yes for all the questions in the first paragraph go with the single DIN 80 PRS


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

I will not be competing  I have an active front stage right now using mini DSP 2x4. The mini DSP itself is amazing. I am still learning all there is to with it. I just can't get things to sound right cause of my noisy easily distorted head unit. No matter what settings I use even before I got the DSP I have a hiss and it distorts very quickly when I turn up the volume. I have changed my ground a few times and have had a couple different amps so I am convinced it is in my factory head unit. I am hoping to get one or the other of these units and hopefully getting it to sound good without using the miniDSP and just keep it simple until I learn more. Anyway, sorry for the long post and thanks a bunch for the information.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The 80 prs claims 5 v RCA's the AVH 700's 4 volts, for newer amps this is not a meaningful spec for floor noise at all considering most of the listening is while driving and the amp gains compensate for the difference


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

I ended up going with the 80prs and it sounds amazing so far and I haven't had a chance to do anything but set my crossovers so far. I have absolutely zero noise or distortion that I had on the factory unit. My only problem was the Scosche dask kit for 09 F150 doesn't fit this unit just right, but it works for me.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Is anyone having problems with the Bluetooth calling audio on the 2700bs. I'm not getting any audio but people are bearing me. Bluetooth audio works fine, but not getting audio on a phone calls.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

There was an unhappy review here.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2240550-post1.html


That, the missing vol knob and other things mentioned by other owners like the RCA's are only 2.7 volts even with the more expensive 700 series, is disapointing me since I was considering one of these since the DD touch screen is very nice and user friendly. Even the 80 Prs 's RCA's have been confirmed to just be slightly over 4 volts, but that's no big deal, even if pioneer overates the specs, I still like them as many others do.


----------



## michael92 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll ask here instead of making a new thread. Bought a new truck and I am trying to find the best way to move on from the 80PRS..turns out this is incredibly difficult. 

I am looking at either the 4100 or 8100nex. Pretty settled on one of these, probably go with the 8100 nex for just a little more. 

Anyways I was scouting and something lead me to a video about network mode on the older 2014? models. Do EITHER the 4100 or 8100 have network mode? If so...wow it would save me so much frustration. 

I really do not want to go with minidsps but Android Auto, and all the other features are something I will have. 

In the event the pioneer doesn't do anything, is there crossover/decent sub tuning options available? If I could avoid 1 minidsp that would be great considering I'd be buying the other for literally 1 sub.

This whole set of nonsense is unreal. I don't see why it's so difficult to find a full featured DD unit with a DSP built in.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

chillaxing said:


> Is anyone having problems with the Bluetooth calling audio on the 2700bs. I'm not getting any audio but people are bearing me. Bluetooth audio works fine, but not getting audio on a phone calls.


I can tell you how to semi-fix that. I was having the same issue on my X5700BHS.

You have to set your phone to "Call Audio" only. If you have "Media Audio" and "Call Audio" on, it seems like the head unit is trying to use Media Audio for the people on the other end.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> There was an unhappy review here.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2240550-post1.html
> 
> ...


The functionality of the buttons don't bother me. I use my steering wheel controls 90% of the time for vol and track skipping. But the overrated pre-outs do bother me. I don't think pioneer would do tha,t given there good rep for their headunits, but you never know. How do you measure the volts from the pre-outs?



Darkrider said:


> I can tell you how to semi-fix that. I was having the same issue on my X5700BHS.
> 
> You have to set your phone to "Call Audio" only. If you have "Media Audio" and "Call Audio" on, it seems like the head unit is trying to use Media Audio for the people on the other end.



My OCD got me and I fixed the problem. I reset the head unit and paired my phone again. Now both calls and audio works flawlessly. I'm suspecting that when more than one phone is connected to the BT for phone and audio, is when the problem occurs. My HU was working perfectly until a couple of days ago, thats when my brother connected his iphone to my HU. I'm gonna test out this theory when I get a hold of another phone.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Here are some videos, maybe email the guy that posted the 80prs video since he claims he tested many of them maybe he will have an answer and save you some time

Pioneer exceeding voltage apparently on a different model

http://youtu.be/3X81zXBS-pM

And the cheering for the 80 Prs unclipped voltage 

http://youtu.be/zoCDWmw9Qr0


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

chillaxing said:


> The functionality of the buttons don't bother me. I use my steering wheel controls 90% of the time for vol and track skipping. But the overrated pre-outs do bother me. I don't think pioneer would do tha,t given there good rep for their headunits, but you never know. How do you measure the volts from the pre-outs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to try that out - the reset part - because my Note 4 is the only phone my X5700 has ever been paired with.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

No network mode on the NEX models from my research. And that seems silly to me. They have the 1700 do it as an entry level deck. Bbut the higher end ones do not. 





michael92 said:


> I'll ask here instead of making a new thread. Bought a new truck and I am trying to find the best way to move on from the 80PRS..turns out this is incredibly difficult.
> 
> I am looking at either the 4100 or 8100nex. Pretty settled on one of these, probably go with the 8100 nex for just a little more.
> 
> ...


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I've had the 80prs and now have the 5700BHS? I think that's the model and there's not much difference in the units at all. I have the 80prs in my gfs car at the moment and i believe the only difference in the dsp aspects of the units is that you can tweak each individual speaker on the 80prs (xover, slopes, and eq).


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

pjc said:


> No network mode on the NEX models from my research. And that seems silly to me. They have the 1700 do it as an entry level deck. But the higher end ones do not.


I was in the shop the other day getting some fuse blocks and they had a NEX5100 on display - I'm pretty sure it has Network mode.

Edit: NVM - called the shop and it doesn't have a Network mode. Was on the phone for a while and they went through the entire menu. Sad....


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Correct.. 
NEX's = No network mode but carplay. 
X700's = no carplay but network mode.

What I'm curious about is the straight up SQ, regardless the 'mode' from x100NEX vs x700's vs Appradio 4. I suspect they're all about the same and very likely same dac's and preamps all around.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> I've had the 80prs and now have the 5700BHS? I think that's the model and there's not much difference in the units at all. I have the 80prs in my gfs car at the moment and i believe the only difference in the dsp aspects of the units is that you can tweak each individual speaker on the 80prs (xover, slopes, and eq).


Another huge difference is the EQs. 16 band L/R vs 13 band shared.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Another huge difference is the EQs. 16 band L/R vs 13 band shared.


After going outboard with the Helix, and seeing, or rather hearing what left/right individual driver EQ can do, it's no longer an option for me. Independent EQ is a personal requirement now. Agreed.. It's huge.

Also, the DAC's. Reason I keep hanging on to my 80PRS, though I itch for all that new-fangled touchscreeney carplay stuff.


----------



## michael92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Well that is really stupid the NEX series doesn't have that. I guess I need to use the minidsps of doom.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

yeah, I don't understand pioneer not throwing in the dsp from the 80prs or even from the xx700 series, into the NEX. They would sell a lot more of the NEX's. I would've put out the extra money and gotten the Nex 4000 or 4100 for the extra features and good tuning ability.


----------



## michael92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey it's all good, the minidsp solution is virtually as seamless and very easy to change things on the fly...not.


----------

